# Need Help Choosing (UK Pet food)



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi gals (and guys),

Need help choosing a good pet food that is offered in the UK. The US brands that are available here is what most of us won't feed to our kids (i.e. Science Diet, Eukanuba, Iams, etc...) I'm looking for gluten free and of course, a good healthy food for the kids. We used to feed Natural Balance before the whole recall thing, and I then switched to Dr. Harvey's food (which requires cooking, but I didn't mind - it was really easy). Now I cannot get Dr Harvey here because it's not permitted item to mail to the UK, sigh. 

I would really appreciate any suggestions, and if there is a member in the UK on Spoiled Maltese, please say hello! After all, we're all on the same Isle :smilie_daumenpos: 


I'm currently feeding: Burns - Lamb and Brown Rice. http://www.burns-pet-nutrition.co.uk/dog_food.htm

For adult dogs of all ages including seniors - NZ venison, not intensively reared

Contains: Brown Rice (min 50%), Venison (min 27%), Oats, Peas, Sunflower Oil, Seaweed, Minerals and Vitamins

Typical Analysis/100g: Protein 18.5%, Oil 8.0%, Fibre 3.0% , Ash 9.0%, Vit A 8000 iu/kg, Vit D 1500 iu/kg, Vit E 50 iu/kg, Moisture 8%, Copper 15mg/kg, Sodium 0.59%, Calcium 1.69%, Phosphorus 0.98%, Magnesium 0.25%, EFA 2.58%, Carbohydrates 53.5%

*** I'm considering to switch to this brand - Happy Dog Food http://www.happydogfood.co.uk/index.aspx?c...1&prod_id=2

Happy Dog Supreme Ireland - adult
Natural Active Ingredients

* Ideal for sensitive dogs with allergies, coat and skin problems
* Contains salmon and rabbit
* Includes the Happy Dog Supreme Life Plus Concept

For Happy Dog Supreme Ireland we let ourselves be inspired by the hearty but easily digested cooking from the "Emerald Isle": Rabbit, salmon and healthy fruits of the land such as potatoes, oats and barley bring taste and health into your dog's feeding bowl.

Ingredients: Barley, salmon meal (11%), rabit meal (10%), wholegrain oatmeal (7,5%), poultry fat, potato flour (2,5%), dicalciumphosphate, sugar beet molasses, hydrolysed liver, apple pomace (dried) (1%), powdered egg, sodium chloride, yeast (dried), potassium chloride, seaweed (dried), linseed (0,2%), barley (fermented) (0,2%), mussel flesh (dried) (0,05%), yucca shidigera, artichokes, dandelions, ginger, birch leaves, nettles, sage, coriander, rosemary, thyme, liquorice root, chamomile, meadowsweet, ramsoms. (Total herbs 0,16%))

**** OR THIS BRAND: Pascoe's http://www.pascoes.co.uk/natural_lite.php

Ingredients: maize, oats, barley, fish meal, potato, fresh chicken (min 4%) chicken meat meal, peas, beet pulp, minerals and vitamins, yeasts, sunflower oil, seaweed meal, herbs (parsley and rosemary). Contains no artificial colours, preservatives or antioxidants. All the ingredients are ecologically produced from sustainable stocks.


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

> Hi gals (and guys),
> 
> Need help choosing a good pet food that is offered in the UK. The US brands that are available here is what most of us won't feed to our kids (i.e. Science Diet, Eukanuba, Iams, etc...) I'm looking for gluten free and of course, a good healthy food for the kids. We used to feed Natural Balance before the whole recall thing, and I then switched to Dr. Harvey's food (which requires cooking, but I didn't mind - it was really easy). Now I cannot get Dr Harvey here because it's not permitted item to mail to the UK, sigh.
> 
> ...


I just saw this thread, so I'll reply incase you haven't picked the food yet 

The first thing I noticed about the Burns Lamb and Brown Rice is that the main ingredient in it is not the lamb but the brown rice. This shows in the numbers as well since the protein is only 18.5% and the carbohydrates is at 53.5%! It should be the other way around...less carbs, more protein. Other than that the ingredients you listed seem fine.

What worries me about the Pascoe's is the beet pulp. Please see this SM thread for details. Personally, I'd get something without beet pulp to avoid feeding a controversial ingredient that may be harmful to my baby.

Orijen is a good high protein (70% meat/30% vegetables, fruit, and botanicals/0% grain) dog food that is available in the UK. I actually plan on ordering some samples of it for my little Eros to see if he likes it. If he does that is what I will most likely feed him when I switch him to adult food. You can order it from the UK through this website.

I hope you find something healthy that your little ones love 

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Desiree,

Thank you so much for taking the time out to review my post. I did order some Orijen, but not from the UK site but from petfood direct that ships APO to me. YAY.

I will, definitely check out the Uk site because it will get to me a lot sooner than the option of APO.

Thanks!!!!!


** edit ** 

holy crap! They charge double what the US charges for a 5lb bag!!! I better stock up so I don't have to order in the UK.


----------

